# Aronia berry wine



## crooked cork (Mar 11, 2018)

I have made about 10 5 gallon batchs of aronia berry wine in the past 3 years mostly sweet, 1 turned out very tannic and i thought it was fabulous i have tried to recreate twice with no luck, any suggestions? I started another batch today and really mashed the berries and am going to leave them in primary until fermentation stops maybe that will leach out enough tannin.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2018)

I froze my aronia berries then crushed them frozen and then it actually went thru cold masculation on its own. Then added oak chips and tannins and enzymes, It turned out extremely well 

I also used go ferm and fermaid K


----------



## crooked cork (Mar 13, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I froze my aronia berries then crushed them frozen and then it actually went thru cold masculation on its own. Then added oak chips and tannins and enzymes, It turned out extremely well
> 
> I also used go ferm and fermaid K


Sounds interesting thanks for the advice


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 15, 2018)

crooked cork said:


> Sounds interesting thanks for the advice



we used 71B112 yeast and it really smoothed it out - almost too much and the 2nd batch we used RC212 which came out good , but most of the wine makers choose the 71B112


----------



## crooked cork (Oct 11, 2018)

Update on aronia berry wine.
I bottled 2 5 gallon batches, I back sweetened both batches with 2 cans grape juice concentrate.
The rc212 batch is a little tannic and leaves my lips dry which i like.
Both batches have gotten great reviews from local wine drinkers.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 12, 2018)

Don't forget that there can be natural swings in the content of fruit just do to weather and or soil changes.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 21, 2019)

I have made a number of batches of aronia wine. First I freeze them and then steam juice them. My question is does the juice lose its "medicinal" properties when heated? I have found steaming is preferable since I don't have a crusher and doing it by hand takes too long. BTW, I also steam chokecherries, apples, plums and other fruit that might normally be crushed.


----------



## crooked cork (Dec 9, 2019)

I would'nt know about medicinal properties, sorry. I freeze my berries then thaw, heat to kill wild yeast then crush with a potato masher, ferment for first 7 days on fruit then squeeze out fruit bag, be sure to wear glove as the must will stain your hands for days. Just blended some over sweet finished aronia wine with some unsweetened rhubarb. WOW it tastes great. Calling it Viking Rhubarb.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 9, 2019)

Have you ever tried adding a 4 oz bottle of blueberry concentrate to 5 gal aronia? Smooths it out real nice.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 13, 2019)

What is your source for aronia berries?


----------



## barryjo (Dec 13, 2019)

I am fortunate to have 2 nearby sources. A one-time grape winery has basically transitioned to aronia. The other is a private party who planted 1,000's of bushes 6-7 years ago. Their first year they handpicked 1200 lbs. and went to pick your own. The 2 are hoping to find a reasonably priced system for mechanical picking. This is in central South Dakota.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks, I appreciate your quick response...............


----------



## barryjo (Dec 14, 2019)

robert81650 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your quick response...............


The small bushes are available by mail order. It would only take about 12-18 bushes for a couple of batches of wine. They grow only about 2-3 feet high. Your location is unknown so maybe they wouldn't be feasible.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 14, 2019)

Alabama, probably too hot down here.............


----------



## barryjo (Dec 15, 2019)

robert81650 said:


> Alabama, probably too hot down here.............


USDA Hardiness Zone 3-8. I guess it would depend on how far south you are. BTW, it gets hot up here too!!! But it's dry heat!


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for your info, I may try to order some bushes...........


----------

